# Sauce Recipe Safe For Canning



## MarTex (Jan 30, 2021)

Can someone suggest a recipe for a KC-style sauce that is safe for canning? There’s a chain of BBQ restaurants in Texas named Bodacious Bar-B-Q (headquartered in Longview, TX) that has just the sauce I’m looking for. Mild, not too tangy, not too sweet, definitely not too spicy. The emphasis here is the term “Safe For Canning” because I want to bottle the finished product and give it to friends as Christmas gifts.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 30, 2021)

Do you make this sauce? What’s in it?


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 30, 2021)

So you want to make your own sauce, not re-package their sauce?  The canning should not be an issue.  I make pizza sauce and process it for 35 minutes as 13 psi.  So, you need a good recipe??


----------



## texomakid (Jan 30, 2021)

MarTex said:


> I want to bottle the finished product and give it to friends as Christmas gifts.



You're either running a little late or a lot early?   

Welcome! You're at the right place for help :)


----------



## MarTex (Jan 30, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Do you make this sauce? What’s in it?


I would like to make and bottle a sauce similar to my favorite at Bodacious Bar-B-Q .... here's the ingredients on their label.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 30, 2021)

Here is a link explaining the canning  process along with their starter recipe.  I think we can come up with a better recipe to test.  I'll dig through my library.


			National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Tomatoes
		


EDIT:  Take a spin through this database.  There is a Paul Kirk KC sauce that looks pretty good. 





						BBQ Sauce recipes
					

Recipes, Meals, tips, Dining Guides, Menus, Glossaries.




					www.hungrymonster.com


----------



## MarTex (Jan 30, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> So you want to make your own sauce, not re-package their sauce?  The canning should not be an issue.  I make pizza sauce and process it for 35 minutes as 13 psi.  So, you need a good recipe??
> View attachment 482491


I am pretty experienced at canning jams, fruits, & veggies using the hot water bath method and that's how I plan to process the BBQ sauce.  But yes, a good recipe would be nice!


----------



## MarTex (Jan 30, 2021)

texomakid said:


> You're either running a little late or a lot early?
> 
> Welcome! You're at the right place for help :)


You are right about running a lot early but, what better way to spend my Covid precautionary lock-down time.  I appreciate everyone's willingness to help.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 30, 2021)

MarTex said:


> I am pretty experienced at canning jams, fruits, & veggies using the hot water bath method and that's how I plan to process the BBQ sauce.  But yes, a good recipe would be nice!


I think we crossed paths while I was editing my post above.  I linked a sauce database for you to check out. ↑↑↑


----------



## MarTex (Jan 30, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Here is a link explaining the canning  process along with their starter recipe.  I think we can come up with a better recipe to test.  I'll dig through my library.
> 
> 
> National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Tomatoes
> ...


Wow! I'd better start reading.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2021)

Good luck! Looking forward to what you come up with!

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 30, 2021)

MarTex said:


> Wow! I'd better start reading.  Thanks so much!



If you really want to get serious, this is the book for you.  It's 20 or 25 years old but barbecue flavors have been around for generations.  The title is misleading, because sauces are not discussed until page 157.  This book teaches you how to how to build a rub, sauce, marinade etc., (even three  ketchup recipes)  but more importantly it explains what seasonings do, both basic seasonings and 'signature' seasonings that make a recipe yours.  The recipes are not all Kirk's.... some are from his students, or relative, friends, or folks in the barbecue community.   It's actually really good reading. My copy is all dog-eared, and has sticky notes throughout and now I use it to research  a special 'wow' flavor to add to a storebought seasoning or for a new flavor footprint.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2021)

That book looks like a whole new tablet of to do list!

Ryan


----------



## MarTex (Jan 30, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> If you really want to get serious, this is the book for you.  It's 20 or 25 years old but barbecue flavors have been around for generations.  The title is misleading, because sauces are not discussed until page 157.  This book teaches you how to how to build a rub, sauce, marinade etc., (even three  ketchup recipes)  but more importantly it explains what seasonings do, both basic seasonings and 'signature' seasonings that make a recipe yours.  The recipes are not all Kirk's.... some are from his students, or relative, friends, or folks in the barbecue community.   It's actually really good reading. My copy is all dog-eared, and has sticky notes throughout and now I use it to research  a special 'wow' flavor to add to a storebought seasoning or for a new flavor footprint.
> View attachment 482576
> 
> View attachment 482577


Thanks so much for this suggestion.  I just ordered the used paperback book and it should be here in 2 wks or less.  Ironically, several nights ago I had run across an online article in Food & Wine Magazine focusing on Paul Kirk's recipe for Kansas City-Style Barbecue Sauce.  I thoroughly enjoyed the article/recipe and I've already started experimenting with it.  Now, thanks to your suggestion, I'll soon have a whole lot of his recipes to study.


----------

